# ICM floral



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2019)

This is a finished image. I prefer to use more muted pastel colors rather than bold harsh colors, at least in most of my floeal images. This is a single shot ICM, done totally in camera. Minimal editing for crop, color etc. iso 100, f\13 at 0.6 seconds, natural light from a window on


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2019)

Did I post too large.? My images [most] for flickr are 1000 on the long side


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 23, 2019)

Nope, size is right.


----------



## ragdollpins (Mar 23, 2019)

If there were 'color' BTW at least you could saturate it a bit. This is actually just a color-blind test for Microsoft.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2019)

Looks good, size-wise. Cloning out the dust-bunnies would elevate this photo, IMO.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Looks good, size-wise. Coning out the dust-buunies would elevate this photo, IMO.



Thanks Derrel. I was afraid there might be dust spots I missed.  Sorry about that. I know my camera sensor needs to be cleaned, but have not been able to to get it done.  I only go over images with a fine tooth comb now that I'm posting to galleries to sell.  Its quite difficult for me to do as.....well, I'm a few months out from being declared legally blind. I manage but it's difficult. I keep losing the brush as I search for the spots, and thats' with using a magnifying glass and being a few inches away from the monitor. I do the best I can with stuff I post to flickr and facebook.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2019)

ragdollpins said:


> If there were 'color' BTW at least you could saturate it a bit. This is actually just a color-blind test for Microsoft.


 Sorry you feel that way. I prefer pale faded color and do many of my images this way. It's just an artistic choice.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2019)

There is a sort of "reverse the image" type of one-click image filtering that makes ALL image flaws super-visible..perhaps one of TPF's knowledgeable members will provide us with details?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Nope, size is right.



I'll go smaller next time. I am reacquainting myself with forum procedures and just rejoined flickr which seems a bit different now that smugmug took over. I never used flickr before for posting to forums, so I'm still learning.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 23, 2019)

Derrel said:


> There is a sort of "reverse the image" type of one-click image filtering that makes ALL image flaws super-visible..perhaps one of TPF's knowledgeable members will provide us with details?



Can't say I'm knowledgeable, but I stayed at Holiday Inn Express once. Are you talking about the Visualize Spots feature in the Camera Raw filter??? 

With an image open in Ps, choose Filter > Camera Raw Filter. Select the Spot Removal tool from the toolbar, and then down at the bottom of the dialog box on the tool select the "Visualize Spots" checkbox. The image will be converted to B&W and  inverted, with only the outlines of the image's elements visible. Use the Visualize Spots slider to vary the contrast threshold of the inverted image. By moving the slider at the bottom of the dialog box left or right you can vary the contrast levels to make the imperfections more visible. Hover the spot removal tool over the imperfection and click. When you're done uncheck the "Visualize Spots" Checkbox.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2019)

Not the same  ( as I recall) but sounds good!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2019)

Lovely (aside from the dust bunnies!  )!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2019)

Love the soft colors and curved lines you’ve got in this.  I know how difficult it can be to get a balanced image using ICM.  Nicely done!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 24, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Nope, size is right.



Sorry, I read this wrong yesterday. I saw is as it...oh well no harm done. lol


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 24, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > There is a sort of "reverse the image" type of one-click image filtering that makes ALL image flaws super-visible..perhaps one of TPF's knowledgeable members will provide us with details?
> ...




Thanks, but I don;t shoot in raw [gasp I know], and I only have PSE10 which I don't believe has what you're talking about..  I appreciate the info though.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 24, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Love the soft colors and curved lines you’ve got in this.  I know how difficult it can be to get a balanced image using ICM.  Nicely done!



Thank you. I remember some of your ICM, they were quite lovely.


----------



## ragdollpins (Mar 25, 2019)

"I'm sorry you feel that way." That's what you said! Actually...it's not just a feeling it's a negative on the south report. To do this different is actually not possible becuase of the type of IMO. Why did you take this? Then again it looks pretty. I love it as a matter of fact. Just seeing that there is a comment on the typical photo that doesn't seem to bring up "feelings;" artistically that is, whatsoever.


----------



## Rhynetc (Mar 26, 2019)

This image is all about subtle colors and simulated motion, and you have done a magnificent job in portraying these two elements.  I love it!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 26, 2019)

ragdollpins said:


> "I'm sorry you feel that way." That's what you said! Actually...it's not just a feeling it's a negative on the south report. To do this different is actually not possible becuase of the type of IMO. Why did you take this? Then again it looks pretty. I love it as a matter of fact. Just seeing that there is a comment on the typical photo that doesn't seem to bring up "feelings;" artistically that is, whatsoever.




Umm, what?....Type of IMO?? .....A negative feeling on the south report??? You said you thought it needed more saturation, I simply said I was sorry you felt that way and said I preferred the paler colors and that it was my artistic choice to go that way, thats all. I have no idea what you mean by negative on the south report or type of IMO.....??? You asked why did I take this. It's what I do. ICM and creative blur is all I do now. It is not a style for everyone, and I understand that. I said in my welcome thread I do not consider myself a photographer, I am a visual artist and photography is simply my medium. I  process them to look the way I want them to look, it is my artistic choice. If other don;t care for it, fine, that is their prerogative.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 26, 2019)

Rhynetc said:


> This image is all about subtle colors and simulated motion, and you have done a magnificent job in portraying these two elements.  I love it!



Thanks you Rhynetc


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2019)

Your photo prompted Rhynetic to make his FIRST post, since joining way back in Feb. of 2013..you could say it,"moved him to action"...


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2019)

Dagwood56 said:


> This is a finished image. I prefer to use more muted pastel colors rather than bold harsh colors, at least in most of my floeal images. This is a single shot ICM, done totally in camera. Minimal editing for crop, color etc. iso 100, f\13 at 0.6 seconds, natural light from a window only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Carol!   I love these light colors and your sweeping lines.    I've missed your work!  

I do see the small light dots that are being commented on.    They are perfectly round in shape, not in any symmetrical pattern that I can tell.   I'm at a loss as to what could be scattering them across your frame like this.     

I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles with eyesight.   Not good under any circumstances, but especially tough to deal with when you're a photographer putting out lovely work like this!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words Terri. The spots are from dust on my sensor. Anyway, you're right, it is incredibly difficult losing my sight. But I've researched other legally blind photographers to see how they work. Haven't hit the legally blind just yet, but probably will be in a a few months. I don't intend to give up my art anytime soon. I'm in it till the end.


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 27, 2019)

This is interesting stuff. I have to admit I wasn't sure at first, then I read your welcome (back) post. There's a difference between a blurred picture and a blurry picture, and you capture that perfectly. Well done!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 27, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> This is interesting stuff. I have to admit I wasn't sure at first, then I read your welcome (back) post. There's a difference between a blurred picture and a blurry picture, and you capture that perfectly. Well done!



Thank you very much DigiFilm.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2019)

I like that you make an image as opposed to taking one. I also admire your passion inlieu of your sight challenges. Your image makes me think of John Marin's watercolors. Very elegant imagery.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> I like that you make an image as opposed to taking one. I also admire your passion inlieu of your sight challenges. Your image makes me think of John Marin's watercolors. Very elegant imagery.



Thank you jcdeboever.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 28, 2019)

I, for one, enjoy this type of image. Soft pastel colors definitely have a place in my world. As tirediron said, clear the dust spots and you have a winner!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I, for one, enjoy this type of image. Soft pastel colors definitely have a place in my world. As tirediron said, clear the dust spots and you have a winner!



Thanks Gretsch.  I did explain in my other post  "ICM painting look alike" about the  dust spots. Sorry, I dont know how to link to that thread.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 28, 2019)

Dagwood56 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I, for one, enjoy this type of image. Soft pastel colors definitely have a place in my world. As tirediron said, clear the dust spots and you have a winner!
> ...



I hope you don't mind that I took the liberty to do it for you so others may read your thoughts on them

ICM "Painting look alike"


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 28, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Dagwood56 said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...



Actually I would prefer you didn't. I told someone else who offered, no and I do state my photos are not okay to edit. I realize you were trying to help, but I would rather you remove the edit. Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 28, 2019)

Dagwood56 said:


> Actually I would prefer you didn't. I told someone else who offered, no and I do state my photos are not okay to edit. I realize you were trying to help, but I would rather you remove the edit. Thanks



I believe you have misunderstood. I did not edit any photos. I only included the link to your other thread you mentioned and said you did not know how to do. If you'd like, I will remove that if it bothers you.


----------

